# Calling kh904



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I wanted to reply to you PM from a while back but cant send one to you.

Drop me a PM or post on here mate.

Thanks

PaulN


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi matey! 

I'm at work at the moment, but i'll try to reply when possibile.

:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks mate. You turned your PMs off?


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah, somehow they were turned off, but i've turned it back on now!


----------

